# SERIAL UNCUT $1.99 - Just sold film rights!



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Last year, Blake Crouch and I wrote a horror story called SERIAL.

It was the #1 Kindle Bestseller for six weeks, and has been in the Top 100 for 275 days.

It's been a signed, numbered, limited edition chapbook.

It will soon appear in the upcoming Shivers anthology from Cemetery Dance.

This 7500 word tale has been downloaded over 200,000 times.

The overwhelming response was polarized. Some loved it and wished it were longer. Other wished they could "unread" it, attacking us for writing such filth.

Amazed at the traffic and attention our little story has received, Blake an I began to think about how we could make SERIAL bigger, longer, and rougher.

The result is SERIAL UNCUT.










SERIAL UNCUT is over 36,000 words, much of it brand new. Along with the insertion of additional material too extreme for the original version, it also has a vastly expanded beginning and ending, including an extended section that originally appeared in the novella TRUCK STOP.

If you can handle horrific thrills, proceed at your own risk.

But if you suffer from anxiety attacks, nervous disorders, insomnia, nightmares or night terrors, heart palpitations, stomach problems, or are of an overly sensitive nature, you should read something else instead.

The authors are in no way responsible for any lost sleep, missed work, failed relationships, or difficulty in coping with life after you have read SERIAL UNCUT. They will not pay for any therapy you may require as a result of reading SERIAL UNCUT. They will not cradle you in their arms, rock you back and forth, and speak in soothing tones while you unsuccessfully try to forget SERIAL UNCUT.

It's only $1.99.

You have been warned...


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank you, Jack.....bought it.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I picked this one up.


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks! I'd love to hear what you think of it.


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Blake and I just sold movie/TV rights to this story, which is kind of cool, considering the only place it's been published is as an ebook.

I think it would make a pretty wicked 90 minutes of cinema...


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

That's wonderful news, Jack. Joe is going to be jealous!

Scott


----------



## angel_b (Nov 18, 2009)

Congrats! Going to have to move it to the top of my TBR list in your honour.


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks! 

Apparently Hollywood folks are reading Kindle ebooks. It's good to know we're not laboring in obscurity.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Bought this last night. Great fun so far!


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

That's fantastic news, Jack, congratulations.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool!  Congrats!

Betsy


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks, all. What shocks me is that the story is just so brutal. I have no idea how it could be made into a movie...


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Congrats, Joe!!!


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Fun fact: my agent just got an email asking if Vietnamese translation rights for this story are available.

Has anyone else been approached about foreign rights for their Kindle ebooks? This is a new one for me...


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Congrats & I just grabbed a copy.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Well deserved, Jack. Hope they don't _chop_ it up or _cut_ too much out.  Seriously though, it's going to be very interesting to see what they do with it.

I read it and my one and only complaint was that 36,000 words weren't enough. I wanted more.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I haven't been approached for foreign rights for my ebooks, but I'm open to offers.  

Well done, matey...


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I love horror movies.  I bought but havent read serial yet, so I went ahead and bought uncut and will read it first.


----------

